# Plattfisch Vorfach??



## jannick15 (7. April 2009)

Moin allerseits

Ich wollte demnächst mal im Hamburger Hafen oder Cuxhaven auf Plattfisch fang 
gehen.

Als Köder dachte ich an Wattwürmer oder gibs noch andere gute Köder??

Nun meine Frage welche Vorfächer (gekauft) sind gut??
Vielleicht auch mit Internetseite

Und was muss ich beim Plattfischangeln noch beachten??
Wie töte ich diesen Fisch??

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Hunter2006 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*

Moin du solltest beim Vorfach auf Perlen achten, die Platten mögen es bunt aber manchmal ist weniger mehr!!!
Gruß Hunter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*

Im Hamburger Hafen,brauchst Du keine Perlen.
Saison für Butt in HH= September bis Dezember

um diese Jahreszeit lohnt es nicht gezielt auf Platte in HH.

Fisch nicht beteuben-einfach Wirbelsäule durchtrennen.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*

Auf Platte im Hamburger Hafen kannste auf Plattfischvorfächer verzichten,genauso auch auf Perlen.Einfach einen langschenkligen Haken oder Plattfischhaken und Wattwurm drauf.
Plattfisch-Saison ist in Hamburg ab Herbst bis etwa Januar.


----------



## black bull (14. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*

Moin.. in cux geht es im mom schleppent los... perlen?? bunt?? ich hab ohne bessere erfahrung ge,acht.. wattwurm is köder nr 1 auf platte..
nach bedarf an weitere fragen per PN !!!


----------



## scripophix (20. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*

einfacher haken, ich benutze karpfenhaken gr. 2 mit o,25 mm vorfach monofil, dazu ein wattwurm

und schön in bewegung halten...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfisch Vorfach??*



scripophix schrieb:


> und schön in bewegung halten...


 
das passiert schon durch die elbströmung, dass der wurm rumflattert.

ich angel auch immer ohne irgendwelche perlen oder sonstigem geklimper am vorfach. einfach ein sargblei und nen wurmhaken gr 1 (nehm ich zumindest in der ostsee so, ich weiß nicht um die größe der elbplatten) dann hat sich das


----------

